# Idiot relatives !



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Narrow minded idiot "other half's" relatives who you would love to tell exactly what you think but don't only for fear of upsetting your other half... aaargh!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I know what you mean m8, I was nose to nose with my pratt of a farther-in-law a couple of months ago, if it wasn't for my wife I would have punched his f*****g lights out :-X and this is after 25 years of marriage - you would think it would get better but in this case it doesn't. Good luck 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

arrrggghhh sheeesh and there was me praying it was gonna get better 

Maybe I should just get it out my system now.
[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, you get more than you bargained for when you marry 'em.

Answer is dead simple......STAY SINGLE !

It cost me Â£150.000 ( fxxxxng bxxxxh)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can tell you the secret to avoid this shit...move away from them...preferably in a different country.

This exactly what I did...they are all far away and we have piece of mind...and we are very happy people!!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

John, I did stay away... cost me a bloomin bundle too... especially with the "... you can have it all..." line... stupid me 

Now it's the gf's idiot bro-in-law ... aaargh what a narrow minded, racist (he's asian), turd brained, ignoramous...  aaaaaaargh...! I just find his comments and attitude to life in general offensive... but I have to put up with him. Thanksfully the gf's parents are cool.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Scotty... love to line em up and do a mini french revolution on them with a blunt guillotine... that way we don't quite knock their block off... just frighten their f&*%^&^%g brains ;D

Graham... oh can you imagine the joy of knocking out the twits coil pack... joy, relief... aagh the years of pent up agro... hehehe... I'm feeling better already...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey Mayur, never seen you like this 

I did the "please take it all sketch " so its really my own fault ! :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like mine. They all live miles away (well at least 2 hours) and I don't see them too often. Neither am I financially nor morally beholden to any of them in any way. Except by love. Peace.

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

(That GaryC really sounds like a nice bloke after all) ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Men don't have the monopoly on "in-laws" you know.

Have you ever thought about how your own "darling" mothers wrapped you up before delivering you to your now girlfriends/wifes?

There they are, your mothers, they stayed at home to clean and cook and run around after their little boys, , tidying your rooms, tidying your "magazines", clearing away the increasing pile of crud in your rooms, collecting your dirty washing from the pile behind the doors, Â ironing your clothes, putting your washing away, booking all your appointments, cleaning your boots/shoes, preparing your special meals (that Â no one can cook like mum) and generally being a good "mother".

Then the boys "grow up" and want to leave home and get married.

So another woman can look after him like Mummy did.

But of course it isn't like that in the 21st century, and no-one quite matches up to Mummy.

So whilst you are criticising your in laws take a look at your own parents, and how annoying they made YOU.

PS. I come from a dysfunctional family that never speaks to one another, my first husband ran off with my sister and my mother lives miles away.
Quite normal really. ;D
Â

_ Just in case  Any resemblence to any person living, dead or otherwise is purely coincidental and this is just a massive generalisation and is to be taken with a pinch of salt._


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and I thought that all happened by magic ;D

W O W did you sell your story to the Soaps ? Blimey poor you, still you are fine now !  (You didnt mention that horrid footballl nightmare !) :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Don't get me started! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Fair point Lisa. I was referring to the other arf's lot... regardless of guy's or gals side.

Your story though... I do sympathise with you. I am sorry and wish you the best.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Don't feel sorry for me, shit happens. :'(

I'm alright now , Honest Â . Happily remarried with two boys, who are being brought up properly  ( apart from the football)

I just freak once in a while. :

Lisa

*Editted to add* Â Sister and ex husband got married on "our" anniversary, at "our" church but got divorced two years later as she couldn't put up with his ways!" Like I say Shit happens, shame. ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Oh Shit, don't feel sorry for me, shit happens
> 
> I'm alright now , Honest Â . Happily remarried with two boys, who are being bought up properly
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Lisa Â  Happy for you.
Funny how things happen.
Got out of a very abusive marriage and things have worked out much better for all.

Anyway... back to slagging my gf's idiot bro-in-law... a total nit ! Â 

Folks you have no idea how stress busting this forum is... hehehe


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Indeed 

I'll shut up now, and I've put my dummy back in [smiley=baby.gif]

Lisa


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well Iâ€™ve got 2 mother-in-laws (donâ€™t ask). 1 American and 1 Welsh! :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Well I?ve got 2 mother-in-laws (don?t ask). 1 American and 1 Welsh! :


pgc, one lot not enough ?  what can i say... ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Itâ€™s a long story :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it only Gary and myself who like relatives Â ???

Unfortunately my parents-in-law died far too young Â :'( :'( but all the other remaining in-laws are great too Â ;D ;D

They live ~1 hr away and when we get together (here or there) it's a loud, noisy happening of 24+ Unwins [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Just brilliant Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I like mine. They all live miles away (well at least 2 hours) and I don't see them too often. Â Neither am I financially nor morally beholden to any of them in any way. Â Except by love. Â Peace.
> 
> [smiley=juggle.gif]


This is the situation I am in Gary Â  My better half didn't get on too well with her Mother ....... nor her father come to think of it and left home at an early age. Her sister Â [smiley=freak.gif](8 years older), is STILL being financially supported by her father! She's probably having the last laugh as she's in Spain Â : I get on just fine with her father : Â Â  Â [smiley=toff.gif]

We have no financial dependancy on relatives either ...... unlike my sister who has been totally the opposite.. (In all fairness by Brother - in - law has not been too well, but has just been given the all clear Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Lisa - shocked to hear your story, I think my lady's mother was a bit that way inclined.... Good to hear that you are all sorted now Â 

Dysfunctional families ....... some times they can bring results in later life. Sarah is by far the most organised, focussed and determined of the two of us ...... :

It takes two to tango [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------

